# Hurgarda advice



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Where can we buy Alcohol in Hurgarda - is there a drinkies or similar?

Also is there a good restaurant in El Gouna - we fancy a drive up there tomoz evening?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## speedwing (Aug 5, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Where can we buy Alcohol in Hurgarda - is there a drinkies or similar?
> 
> Also is there a good restaurant in El Gouna - we fancy a drive up there tomoz evening?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



In Hurghada we have Cheers who will deliver to your door, phone 19131, as for restaurants, depends on what you are looking for as there are all variety of them.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

You can buy "take away" drinks from several bars, try Jukebox 3, Red Sea Prince, Sphinx (Marina and Esplanada) but Cheers is quick and easy, once they have found your address. My first delivery took one hour to arrive (I live nr Old Vic) not bad I think.

Don't forget to use your "extra" duty free allowance. you can buy 3 bottles from the duty free shop (opp Egypt air office on Village Rd)for 48 hours after arrival( supposed to be 24 but...)


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the drink advice
I will start a new thread for the restaurant in Gouna

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> You can buy "take away" drinks from several bars, try Jukebox 3, Red Sea Prince, Sphinx (Marina and Esplanada) but Cheers is quick and easy, once they have found your address. My first delivery took one hour to arrive (I live nr Old Vic) not bad I think.
> 
> Don't forget to use your "extra" duty free allowance. you can buy 3 bottles from the duty free shop (opp Egypt air office on Village Rd)for 48 hours after arrival( supposed to be 24 but...)


You can also buy egyptian spirits and beer from the duty free any time....the three bottle restriction is fo imported spirits...also cheaper to buy from them than Cheers or Jukebox.


----------



## steveolena (Dec 18, 2010)

You can always go to the Heineken outlet on the right about 1km from Nile hospital on the El Gouna road, great prices too!


----------

